# Swat - The Switzerland of Pakistan



## SparklingCrescent

Before I start posting pictures, I would like to make a few statements. Many people here have an understanding of the burning Swat that was once a reality, but as they say, &#8220;time heals all wounds.&#8221; I would like to present to you the new and current state of Swat. (I will also post historical pictures here and there as well). The pictures I will be posting (most of them) range from years 2010 to current days. Please do not start arguments, strictly for picture purposes only. So sit back, relax, and enjoy the beauty of Swat.  

*PS: Most of these pictures end up being compressed. So do yourself a favor, right click the image, and open in new tab. Wa-La! There you have a larger size picture.*



*Utror Valley, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Kalam, Swat*





*Bahrain, Swat*





*Upper Swat, Towards MalamJabba*

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## BDforever

WOOWWW ! ! ! so beautiful place ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Peaceful Forest of Kalam, Swat*





*Barikot, Swat*





*Waterfall at Karakar, Swat*





*Malakand Road, Swat*





More to come. Stay tuned.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Pardesi

Such a beauty!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Daewo Terminal, Swat*





*Kanju Township, Swat*





*Maindam Valley, Swat*





*Army Rest House, MalamJabba Swat *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Scene captured from Fizaghat Road, Swat*





*Miangul Abdulhaq Jehanzeb Wali Swat, King of Princely state of Swat (Right), with Mohammad Ayub Khan President of Pakistan then (Middle).*





*(Left) Badshah Sahib, Ayub Khan( Middle), Wali Sahib(Right)*





Break Time. More to come soon....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*River Swat in Utror Valley, Swat*





*View of the N-95 highway near Chakdara*





*Mount Falakser as seen on the way to Lake Mahoodand. Falakser (5918m / 19416ft) is the highest Mountain of Swat-Kohistan region of Pakistan.*





*Lilownai Shangla, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Rangeela Village, Shamozai, Swat*





*Kishawra Village, seen from MalamJabba Road, Swat*





*MalamJabba, Swat*





*Wheat fields in Koza Bandai, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Historical Pic - Left to Right, Miangul Abdul Haq Jehanzeb (Became Wali of Swat in 1949), standing Faqir Muhammad Khan (Later became Naib Salar and martyred in Kashmir war 1948) and the person on right became Muhtamim of Swat.*





*Paraglider at Mahoodand, Swat*





*View of Mahoodand lake, Swat*





*Historical Pic - Miangul Abdul Haq Jehanzeb Wali of Swat with President of Pakistan Gen Zia Ul Haq in Swat, 1984.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Ghabral, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Army Rest House, Malamjabba, Swat*





*Aboha, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*MalamJabba, Swat*





*Chail River, Madyan Swat*





*Mount Falakser, Swat*





*Sheikh Khalifa bin Zayed Bridge, Barikot, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lone

You can make billions of dollars using this land as tourist place. Such a beauty !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## OrionHunter

Wow!  It's so beautiful, no wonder those TTP Yahoos want it so desperately!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Mahoodanl Lake, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Kalam Forest/Jungle, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Upper Dir (Kumrat Valley) / Mahodand Road, Swat*






*Kalam, Swat*





*Kalams Forest, Swat*





*Historical Pic - Article about Swat State in The New York Time, Dec 1, 1948*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*River Swat at Bagh Dherai, Swat*





*Dardyal Village, Swat*





*Rainbow captured at Kalam, Swat*





*Shagai, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A.Rafay

Awesome! It's truly gorgeous!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

It is sad to see that how this beautiful valley is converted into a hell just because of these terrorists.We lost our tourism in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Can be a good place for HaneyMoon for me if I will marry..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Ojana said:


> Can be a good place for HaneyMoon for me if I will marry..



Beware Talibans can beat you up and pickup your wife if she doesn't wear burka

J/k

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Haseebullah

I just found what beauty means.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*MalamJabba, Swat*





*Series of Mountains pictured from the highest point of MalamJabba's Hill Station (9200ft above sea level)*





*Chail Valley, Madyan, Swat*





*Madyan, Swat (Seen from Chopper after the desolating flood)*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Gabben Jabba, Daraal, Swat*





*Daral River, Bahrain, Swat*





*Cityscape of Mingora City, Swat*





*Towards Lower Dir, Sarbala Pass, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*MalamJabba, Swat*





*3.5 Km tunnel beneath the Malakand Pass (Batkhela to Jaban) Gives way to the gushing water. Swat*





*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Mount Elum Waterfall, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

SparklingCrescent said:


> *Historical Pic - Article about Swat State in The New York Time, Dec 1, 1948*



Bus kissi Idiot nay nazar laga di

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

Talon said:


> Bus kissi Idiot nay nazar laga di



Not to worry nazar utar chuki hai sawat is once again one of the most peacefull places and this year alot of tourist are rushing to swat to get rid of heat even hotels rooms are occupied no booking.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

M.harris said:


> Not to worry nazar utar chuki hai sawat is once again one of the most peacefull places and this year alot of tourist are rushing to swat to get rid of heat even hotels rooms are occupied no booking.



Well, I wished it was peaceful....too many tourists also cause probs (at least according to human geography and cultural geography lecturers)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

Such a beautiful part of the country, I want to visit.

India, America, Israel, Iran, Russia - please go away from here, far far away so we can have some peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M.harris

Talon said:


> Well, I wished it was peaceful....too many tourists also cause probs (at least according to human geography and cultural geography lecturers)



Yes you are right but the people of that area depends on tourist for their living so more tourist more earning of the locals .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IndianTiger

this place look like haven i guess it has huge potential for tourism but terrorism dominates pakistan. So where there is terrorism there is no tourism..


----------



## SparklingCrescent

IndianTiger said:


> this place look like haven i guess it has huge potential for tourism but terrorism dominates pakistan. So where there is terrorism there is no tourism..



Ok Einstein. But thanks for complimenting Swat for its beauty 

*A Sneak Peak into the ever Beautiful Swat Valley, Pakistan. Watch In HD*

I dedicate this video to Talon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cleverrider

SparklingCrescent said:


> ]



Bro Have you got a picture of them Two famous Stones? one big and 1 small, they come on way to Kalaaam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

cleverrider said:


> Bro Have you got a picture of them Two famous Stones? one big and 1 small, they come on way to Kalaaam..



I will seek and do what I can. Meanwhile, enjoy the video.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SHAMK9

Pakistan is beautiful in so many ways, congrats to people of Swat for standing against talibastards

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*MalamJabba, Swat*






*Kalam, Swat*





*Charbagh, Swat*





*Historical Pic - L to R: Wali of Swat, Prince Philip, Queen Elizabeth, Prince Miangul Sultan E Rum'. Wali Swat as usual in his favorite Jinnah cap.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

Actually its not just Swat. The whole Northern Areas is Switzerland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Kundol Lake






Swat Valley






Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## S.Y.A

plz post the pics of the rest of northern areas too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

cb4 said:


> Actually its not just Swat. The whole Northern Areas is Switzerland.



If you want to contribute, Kindly name the areas you've given pictures of like I have. I am trying to keep this thread orginized as much as possible. Manana! 




S.Y.A said:


> plz post the pics of the rest of northern areas too



No. This thread is specifically for Swat, and Swat only. I will, if possible, soon start another thread for that matter. Manana!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

SparklingCrescent said:


> If you want to contribute, Kindly name the areas you've given pictures of like I have. I am trying to keep this thread orginized as much as possible. Manana!



I would have to go back and check. I will edit my post soon


----------



## SparklingCrescent

cleverrider said:


> Bro Have you got a picture of them Two famous Stones? one big and 1 small, they come on way to Kalaaam..


Here you have it my friend. Enjoy!

*Mud Pillars Holding rocks. On the way to Kalam, Swat*





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I have posted these Historical pics a while ago but am unable to edit my previous posts. These are of better quality.* 


*Historical Pic - HH Maj Gen Miangul Abdulhaq Jehanzeb Wali Swat,Field Marshall Mohammad Ayub Khan President of Pakistan.*





*Historical Pic - Miangul Abdul Haq Jehanzeb Wali Swat with President of Pakistan Gen Zia Ul Haq in Swat. In 1984 Gen Zia came on visit to Swat and restored Wali Sahib tittle which was taken away by Z.A.B.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## President

NIce pictures..


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Shanglapar, Swat*





*Recently constructed Govt. Middle School Nawagai, Barikot, Swat*





*Sangar, Swat*





*Shamozai, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Shahi Bagh, Utror valley, Swat*





*Matiltan Valley, Kalam, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Malakand Pass, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Falakser Peak Swat (Upper Kalam, Swat)*






*Mahodand, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Matiltan, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Chagharzi, Buner Valley, Southern Swat Border*





*Malamjabba Swat*





*Panoramic view of Kacha Kani Pass, Swat*





*On the way to Mahodand, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

No words to say for this Heaven like beauty! just so Awesome!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

First of all to make Swat or other beautiful places of pakistan as a tourist place...we should bring peace n safety...!secondly we should develop interesting points hotels play points etc...then we can welcome everybody to tour this heaven on earth!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aks18

cb4 said:


> Actually its not just Swat. *The whole Northern Areas is Switzerland*.




i dont know why you people compare the beauty of this heavenly land with switzerland whose highest peak is equals to our Babusarpass and Khunjrab pass world is beautiful but the beauty of our northern areas is not only its lush green valleys but also the Biggest glaciers of this world like baltoro hisper siachin etc our northern areas are land of natural wonders from world's top 3 highest plateaus 2nd and 3rd are in pakistan highest concentration of 5 miles high mountains are in our region pakistan is known as museum of mountain world 3 might mountain ranges orriginates from pakistan ..

Stop comparing pakistani cities and places with rest of world some times people calls lahore paris etc :S we have our own identity

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

aks18 said:


> i dont know why you people compare the beauty of this heavenly land with switzerland whose highest peak is equals to our Babusarpass and Khunjrab pass world is beautiful but the beauty of our northern areas is not only its lush green valleys but also the Biggest glaciers of this world like baltoro hisper siachin etc our northern areas are land of natural wonders from world's top 3 highest plateaus 2nd and 3rd are in pakistan highest concentration of 5 miles high mountains are in our region pakistan is known as museum of mountain world 3 might mountain ranges orriginates from pakistan ..
> 
> Stop comparing pakistani cities and places with rest of world some times people calls lahore paris etc :S we have our own identity



Just enjoy the thread man. This country belongs to both of us so you don't need to dictate me ! 

Maybe you just plagiarized Imran Khan's speech up here. lol. Jokes aside, maybe you are correct about our landscape being by large more beautiful however this is not the only thing.

The people are equally important ! Just like they have Germans, Italians, and French in Switzerland living peacefully, we have Kalash, Kashmiris, Pashtuns, and Punjabis in the Northern Areas areas. In a nutshell, we are multicultural like them. 

We should compare. This is how we promote tourism. We better change our style of thinking now and tell the others (the world) that we are NOT the Pakistanis which are often referred to as terrorists. I could just say Afghanistan is beautiful but some people wouldn't think because of war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

aks18 said:


> i dont know why you people compare the beauty of this heavenly land with switzerland whose highest peak is equals to our Babusarpass and Khunjrab pass world is beautiful but the beauty of our northern areas is not only its lush green valleys but also the Biggest glaciers of this world like baltoro hisper siachin etc our northern areas are land of natural wonders from world's top 3 highest plateaus 2nd and 3rd are in pakistan highest concentration of 5 miles high mountains are in our region pakistan is known as museum of mountain world 3 might mountain ranges orriginates from pakistan ..
> 
> Stop comparing pakistani cities and places with rest of world some times people calls lahore paris etc :S we have our own identity



Lol tiger, relax. They are both Gods beautiful creations and are known for their natural beauty, nice peaks (regardless of their height, lol), and weather. Swat is termed 'a piece of Switzerland' as there are many landscape similarities between it and the mountainous terrain of Switzerland. We are neither calling ourselves English men, Swiss men, Boogy men or whatever you picture us calling ourselves. No body&#8217;s selling their identity for Christ sake. 

*I have specifically mentioned on my first post &#8220;No Arguments&#8221; in this thread, so leave it. Manana!*

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ushu Hotel, Kalam, Swat*





*Guli Bagh, Swat*





*Swat/Buner border, Sangar, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Picture taken from Sangar focusing Mingora and related areas*





*Sangar, Swat*





*Sangar, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aks18

cb4 said:


> Just enjoy the thread man. This country belongs to both of us so you don't need to dictate me !
> 
> Maybe you just plagiarized Imran Khan's speech up here. lol. Jokes aside, maybe you are correct about our landscape being by large more beautiful however this is not the only thing.
> 
> The people are equally important ! Just like they have Germans, Italians, and French in Switzerland living peacefully, we have Kalash, Kashmiris, Pashtuns, and Punjabis in the Northern Areas areas. In a nutshell, we are multicultural like them.
> 
> We should compare. This is how we promote tourism. We better change our style of thinking now and tell the others (the world) that we are NOT the Pakistanis which are often referred to as terrorists. I could just say Afghanistan is beautiful but some people wouldn't think because of war.




i was refering to ur comment that whole northern areas is switzerland ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Miandam, Swat*





*Madyan, Swat*





*Madyan, Swat*





*Historical Pic - The first fighter Jehanzeb Hawker Fury aircraft of Pakistan's Air Force was from Swat State to its beloved country Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Mesmerizing eyes of a Swati girl, Swat*





*Utror Valley, Swat*





*Utror Valley, Swat*





*Sher Palam, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

Some pictures from my last assignment in SWAT:













Children, especially girls returning to school, thanks to Pakistan Army, Zindabad!























*Blow up girls school courtesy of your neighborhood Taliban:*





Training of Female Paramedics: Women sitting with men would not have been possible during the Taliban occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Menace2Society

This is somewhere I will have to travel and see for myself how beautiful it is.

I would like to take a weekend trip and stay in a cabin in the valley. That fresh air and gorgeous scenery is what I need.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

RescueRanger said:


> Some pictures from my last assignment in SWAT


Nice. Where exactly were you assigned? If you dont mind answering. 




RescueRanger said:


> Blow up girls school *courtesy of your neighborhood Taliban*



What do you mean by "your", are they not "our" neighborhood taliban?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

SparklingCrescent said:


> Nice. Where exactly were you assigned? If you dont mind answering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by "your", are they not "our" neighborhood taliban?



Sir i was assigned to Saidu Sharif Hospital and a BHU in bahrain. The training was organised by WHO, Malteser International and German Development Agency in cooperation with the EDO. Training Hospital staff, paramedics and doctors in Major Incident Medical Management and Support and HICS. 

As for the last part "caption on the picture" it was a take on "your friendly neighborhood spieder man" a poor attempt at humor.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Rescue Ranger I unfortunately cant send you any PM's due to my post count ( I need over 100,000 post, and Im only at 900, lol) But any ways I am not associated with him, sorry. But have you by any chance visited Derai? Its close by to Saidu Sharif, and Kanju.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sliver

An amazing location! is it safe to travel there for foreign tourists?


----------



## bornmoron

Beautiful Place,,,
Is it safe to travel now ,,or risky.
Any specific food ,speciality of that region.

Thanks for sharing,


----------



## RescueRanger

SparklingCrescent said:


> Rescue Ranger I unfortunately cant send you any PM's due to my post count ( I need over 100,000 post, and Im only at 900, lol) But any ways I am not associated with him, sorry. But have you by any chance visited Derai? Its close by to Saidu Sharif, and Kanju.



Sorry about the PM restriction this was because of spam from trolls. And yes indeed i have visited Dherai, did some training of staff at SMC Dherai. I really love SWAT valley, you have to be there to see it in all it's glory.
@Silver & @bornmoron

Whilst the valley has a very high army presence and has seen an upsurge in local toursim, it is recommended by Foreign embassies that all non essential travel to remote parts of Pakistan be avoided because of the uncertain security situation in Pakistan at present. 

But It is really an amazing place, and the army host the "SWAT Summer Festival" every year: http://swatfestival.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dash

This is amazing!!!!!...I fell in love with this place!!...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Ushu Valley, Swat*






*On the way to Kandol lake, Upper Utror Valley, Swat*





* Utror Gabral Road, Swat*





*MalamJabba, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Madyan, Swat*





*Crossing River Swat on a Cable Lift, Panjigram Village, Swat*





*Matiltan, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanz

Silent waters of Mahudand by High Blue, on Flickr




mahodent lake is located in the north of pakistan in a head of few km of ushu valley view of breathtaking kalam sawat by lilly_iris, on Flickr




A beautiful View of Mankial. by meansmuchtome, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Aghal Matta, Swat*





*Matiltan, Swat*





*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*





*Kalam, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

Ghibrial, Swat Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

lol Switzerland.......? No......


----------



## SparklingCrescent

krash said:


> lol Switzerland.......? No......



Lol? and No? .... Why? I'm very interested to know, so please enlighten me.

*Daral Jabba Hill Top, Lalkoo Village, Swat*





*Najigram Barikot, Swat*





*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Utror Valley, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Falaksar Peak, Swat*





*Mahodand, Swat*





*Tourists in Kalam, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Kalam, Swat*





*Once upon a time in Kalam, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

SparklingCrescent said:


> Lol? and No? .... Why? I'm very interested to know, so please enlighten me.



Enlightenment: 

I get it when our people want to compare what we have with the "best" of what the rest of the world has to offer. Gives our people a sense of 'not pride but insecurity relief cum reinforcement'. Hence you get the Manchester of Pakistan and the Paris of South Asia and so on and so forth. I guess its kind of okay when you're lagging behind and can only see the backs of the leaders. But Switzerland as a marker for natural/mountainous beauty? That too for our mountains and valleys?

The west feeds us and we take it. Then you see our people spending thousands of dollars running to these places and bringing back the show and pomp of having been to Switzerland. What do you want to see? Mountains with lush green slopes? Mountains with dense pine forest? Barren rock thousands of meters high? White monsters covered in snow and ice from head to toe all year round? Mountains too steep to hold any snow at all? World's largest non-polar glaciers? Places it snows mid June/July? Wide, sweeping, 'knock your breath right out of you' valleys? Valleys so narrow, with mountains so steep that they are practically impassable? Hot, dead and dry mountainous deserts? Deserts where it snows in the winters? Or maybe you'd just like to imagine and describe to me the kind of mountains and valleys you want to see? Choose and I will take you there. I'm not even kidding. Ironically the westerners know better. They know that what you have is far beyond anything they can offer.

Switzerland of Pakistan? Lol no.....Switzerland can go call itself the Swat of Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hashshāshīn

It's a shame that such a beautiful place is ruined by worthless wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*MalamJabba Ski Track, Swat*






*Mountains of Matiltan Valley, Swat*





*Utror Valley, Swat*





*Damaka Lake, Kalam, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Falak Ser Peek view captioned in Kalam, Swat*





*Laddu Valley, Swat*





*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Shagai, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Meengla

[Pardon to steal from another site but the picture I am posting here is simply too beautiful to be not shared. In fact, the entire thread at the PakWheels.com is well worth reading. Swat is an amazing place!!]
7-10 June 2013: Kundol Lake Trek - Swat Valley - 216942

[Edit: Cant put the image url here right now...but the thread can be seen at Pakwheels.com]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

SparklingCrescent said:


> *Peaceful Forest of Kalam, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Barikot, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waterfall at Karakar, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Malakand Road, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come. Stay tuned.




Marvelous scenic beauty of nature



SparklingCrescent said:


> *MalamJabba, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Series of Mountains pictured from the highest point of MalamJabba's Hill Station (9200ft above sea level)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Chail Valley, Madyan, Swat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Madyan, Swat (Seen from Chopper after the desolating flood)*




This place has a huge tourism potential and it must be tapped

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Natures has blessed this landscapes in plenty and there are now words to describe this virgin beauty

Swiss looks copy of this beautiful landscapes not the other way around

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FCPX

Beautiful pics, reminds me of all the good times there


----------



## faisal6309

Wow! Beautiful place 
Mujhy bhi swat ka aik chakar lagana hi parega

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Utror Valley, Swat*





*Shaikh Zyed Bin Al Nahyan Bridge Barikot, Swat*





*Shingrai Waterfall, Swat*





*Utror Valley, Swat*





*Lado Village Utror, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

SparklingCrescent said:


> Before I start posting pictures, I would like to make a few statements. Many people here have an understanding of the burning Swat that was once a reality, but as they say, time heals all wounds. I would like to present to you the new and current state of Swat. (I will also post historical pictures here and there as well). The pictures I will be posting (most of them) range from years 2010 to current days. Please do not start arguments, strictly for picture purposes only. So sit back, relax, and enjoy the beauty of Swat.
> 
> *PS: Most of these pictures end up being compressed. So do yourself a favor, right click the image, and open in new tab. Wa-La! There you have a larger size picture.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Utror Valley, Swat*



switzerland is the swat of europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Upper area of Matta, Swat*





*Kalam Valley, Swat*





*Campers at Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Jabba Waterfall at Karaker, Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## A1Kaid

Switzerland of Pakistan? Kiya yeh zameen Switzerland say kam hein?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## farhan_9909

A1Kaid said:


> Switzerland of Pakistan? Kiya yeh zameen Switzerland say kam hein?



Comparable at scenic beauty level

But tourist needs infra,protection and most important transport..

Just imagine a train passing throughout the karakoram highway upto khunjerab and atleast within Swat district.would have attracted thousand of foriegn tourists


----------



## SparklingCrescent

*Mountains of Kokarai Village & adjacent areas, Swat*





*Bagh Dherai, Swat*





*River Swat*





*Mahodand Lake, Swat*





*Daral Lake, Kalam Swat*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United

Trout of Swat valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sabrite

Meengla said:


> [Pardon to steal from another site but the picture I am posting here is simply too beautiful to be not shared. In fact, the entire thread at the PakWheels is well worth reading. Swat is an amazing place!!]
> 
> 
> 
> [Edit: Cant put the image url here right now...but the thread can be seen at Pakwheels]



We had immense fun in this trip. Great to see it is already posted on PDF 

Here is the image:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## roxen



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Kalam






Ushu Valley






Madyan






Shingrai Village






Laddu Village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

some incredible pics there, Swat sure looks like a great place  

what about along the sea, any good coastal/beach towns in Pak ?


----------



## Luftwaffe

Why would one mention Switzerland is it the criteria no it is not even Austria is beautiful. 

@Fulcrum15 could you Edit Title make it "Pakistan's beautiful Swat" or something that suits why should we promote Switzerland in the Title.


----------



## EasyNow

SparklingCrescent said:


> *Utror Valley, Swat*



You lucky, lucky people - this is one of the most beautiful images one could imagine.. and it's real!! 

Is this part (Utror Valley) safe for visiting now? I would love to see it.


----------



## A1Kaid

I will be building a house in northern Pakistan and buying several acres of land in a few years.


----------



## SQ8

The last I checked, you can roam around as you like, with whom you like in Switzerland.. Dont think that is the case in SWAT with all the freebie Mullaism and backward mentality prevalent in this country.


----------



## Informant

Oscar said:


> The last I checked, you can roam around as you like, with whom you like in Switzerland.. Dont think that is the case in SWAT with all the freebie Mullaism and backward mentality prevalent in this country.



Gotten a lot better my pessimist mqm supporting friend. ALOT better, still halfway there though.


----------



## SQ8

Informant said:


> Gotten a lot better my pessimist mqm supporting friend. ALOT better, still halfway there though.



I support anyone who lines my pockets, these days its PML(N). Asif Zardari is a true inspiration


----------



## Informant

Oscar said:


> I support anyone who lines my pockets, these days its PML(N). Asif Zardari is a true inspiration



Zardari was a grade A politician, no doubt about it. I have yet to see his cunning in noora or altaf bhai. His political acumen is unparalleled.

Saddi jebein khalian ne


----------



## SQ8

Informant said:


> Zardari was a grade A politician, no doubt about it. I have yet to see his cunning in noora or altaf bhai. His political acumen is unparalleled.
> 
> Saddi jebein khalian ne



Cant help ya there, money is lying on the streets in Pakistan.. you just have to know how to get to it.


----------



## Informant

Oscar said:


> Cant help ya there, money is lying on the streets in Pakistan.. you just have to know how to get to it.



I want power, money is for simple people.


----------



## SQ8

Informant said:


> I want power, money is for simple people.


True, that is the ultimate thing to seek. All hail Underwood, he is the sort of leader Pakistan really needs.


----------



## Informant

Oscar said:


> True, that is the ultimate thing to seek. All hail Underwood, he is the sort of leader Pakistan really needs.



who?

You mean Frank Underwood? Isnt that what Zardari accomplished in real life, starting out by selling black tickets at Karachi cinemas ( my dad bought tickts from him ).


----------



## SQ8

Informant said:


> who?
> 
> You mean Frank Underwood? Isnt that what Zardari accomplished in real life, starting out by selling black tickets at Karachi cinemas ( my dad bought tickts from him ).


Oh no, Underwood even knows how to handle the world. Zardari did what he could do for himself but had difficulty balancing foreign policy at times. Underwood does not. 

In either case, lets not let the vales of SWAT fall prey to our musings of Power.


----------



## Informant

Oscar said:


> Oh no, Underwood even knows how to handle the world. Zardari did what he could do for himself but had difficulty balancing foreign policy at times. Underwood does not.
> 
> In either case, lets not let the vales of SWAT fall prey to our musings of Power.



Another time another place, but power is a ruthless mistress. Lose it once and no amount of money brings that libido back.

Peace.


----------



## SparklingCrescent

A1Kaid said:


> I will be building a house in northern Pakistan and buying several acres of land in a few years.



Nice  Welcome to Khyber Pakhtunkhwa

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheNoob

The title made me think of money at first .-.


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake of Swat

Credits: Shadab Samdani‎


----------



## IrbiS

*Pretty vistas: Dazzling orchards of Swat draw thousands*
By Fazal Khaliq / Photo: Fazal Khaliq
Published: March 30, 2015




Flowers bloom in the orchards in Charbagh tehsil, Swat. PHOTO: FAZAL KHALIQ/EXPRESS

*MINGORA: 
With the first greens of spring season unfurling over Swat, locals as well as tourists from around the country flock to catch a glimpse of dazzling orchards and lush green vales.*

While the valley defrosts after an equally beautiful winter, hundreds of thousands of horticulture enthusiasts wait with baited breath for spring. On its part, the valley has never disappointed. This year, Swat’s unveiling from white has drawn the attention of many. Orchards in Barikot, Charbagh, Khwazakhela, Matta, Kabal and Kokaria are predicted to draw the largest number of locals and visitors.






“I love flowers in Swat during spring,” Shaista Hakeem, a university student, tells _The Express Tribune_. “Hundreds of peach, plum, almond and apricot orchards bear yellow, pink and white flowers at their loveliest,” adds Hakeem.

“God has bestowed all kinds of favours to this beautiful place. Apart from its breathtaking views of snow-capped mountains and crystal clear waters, it has thousands of orchards which bear delicious fruit,” says Amjad Ali who is visiting Charbagh.

“This is a unique valley,” says Niaz Ahmad Khan, a local journalist. “There are so many aesthetics at play and each and every season is special. Swat is truly paradise on earth.”

Sahab, a local photographer, says, “We love taking pictures here. Today I have come with my friends to take photos of flowers of the peach, almond and apricot orchards.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 30th, 2015._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Open hotel on river ..Kalam......





.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

oh damn beauty place and that restaurant on water is amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RealNapster

bornmoron said:


> Beautiful Place,,,
> Is it safe to travel now ,,or risky.
> Any specific food ,speciality of that region.
> 
> Thanks for sharing,


Safe then Ever



PersonasNonGrata said:


> You lucky, lucky people - this is one of the most beautiful images one could imagine.. and it's real!!
> 
> Is this part (Utror Valley) safe for visiting now? I would love to see it.


Safe then ever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......
.





The Swat Serena Hotel is set on six acres of beautifully landscaped grounds and gardens in Saidu Sharif, a lush Swat Valley. Located at the foot of Hindukush Mountains, the Hotel is a magnificent combination of colonial and Art Deco architecture with wide verandas and splendid views of the rose gardens. Swat Serena Hotel, one of its kinds in the city offers modern facilities as well as the best levels of service and is within walking distance from the town of Mingora.
. .



.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Faizan Qadeer

Indeed it is more beautiful then many other European countries


----------



## ghazi52

........S
*Swat
*




_________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## MastanKhan

Science
*Buddhist Sculptures Discovered in Ruins of Ancient Shrine*
Owen Jarus,LiveScience.com 7 hours ago

Comments

Reblog on Tumblr

Share

Tweet

Email





Sculptures and carvings dating back more than 1,700 years have been discovered in the remains of a shrine and its courtyard in the ancient city of Bazira. The sculptures illustrate the religious life of the city, telling tales from Buddhism and other ancient religions.

Also called Vajirasthana, Bazira is located the in the Swat Valley in Pakistan. It was first constructed as a small town, during the second century B.C., and eventually developed into a city located within the Kushan Empire. At its peak, this empire ruled territory extending from modern-day India to central Asia.

The Kushan Empire declined during the third century A.D., at the same time that a series of earthquakes ravaged Bazira. The damage caused by the earthquakes — and the financial problems brought about by the decline of the Kushan Empire — meant that Bazira gradually fell into ruin, with the city abandoned by the end of the third century.

Today, the ruins of Bazira are located near the modern-day village of Barikot. The Italian Archaeological Mission has been excavating Bazira since 1978, gradually unearthing remains of the ancient city. [See Photos of the Ancient City Ruins and Sculptures]

*The great departure*
One of the sculptures, carved in green schist, depicts a prince named Siddhartha leaving a palace on a horse named Kanthaka. The sculpture likely form part of the shrine's decoration, the archaeologists said.

According to ancient Buddhist stories, Siddhartha was a wealthy prince who lived in a palace in Kapilavastu, which is in modern-day Nepal. He lived a cloistered life, but one day he ventured outside his palace and encountered the suffering faced by common people. After this experience, he decided to leave his palace to live as a poor man in order to seek enlightenment. He later became the Gautama Buddha. [In Photos: An Ancient Buddhist Monastery]

In the carved scene, two spirits known as yakshas support Kanthaka's hooves, wrote archaeologist Luca Olivieri, who directs excavations at Bazira, in the Journal of Inner Asian Art and Archaeology. Meanwhile, the town goddess of Kapilavastu, who is shown wearing a crown, holds her hands together in a sign of veneration.

An unknown man — maybe a deity, Olivieri said — stands behind Kanthaka, with his left hand to his mouth and his right hand waving a scarf-like garment called an uttariya.

*Goat's head and wine*
In the courtyard, archaeologists found another carving, this one dating to a time after an earthquake had damaged the shrine. The shrine had been rebuilt using perishable materials, likely wooden posts, the archaeologists said. Also at around this time, the courtyard was converted into a kitchen area that serviced nearby homes.

The carving "pictures an unknown deity, an aged male figure sitting on a throne, with long, curled hair, holding a wine goblet and a severed goat head in his hands," Olivieri told Live Science, adding that the figure looks a bit like images of Dionysus, the Greek god of wine.

Wine was widely produced in the Swat Valley, and some people in the area, even monastic Buddhists, had issues with drinking alcohol, Olivieri said. "We found dozens of ancient winepresses and vats in the countryside," Olivieri said.

From "texts, it seems that Buddhist schools tried their best to curb the habit of consuming wine and other 'intoxicating drinks' even amongst the monastic community," he added.

The goat's head in the carving also symbolizes a local passion, Olivieri said. "The goat is an animal associated to the mountains in the cultures of Hindu Kush, the local region," Olivieri said, adding that it was used as an icon in ancient rock art.

*Stupa with lions*
Another beautiful carving that once decorated the shrine depicts a stupa, a structure shaped like a mound that is used for meditation. Near the top of the stupa is a platform known as a harmika, which is decorated with a rosette design. Above the harmika, there are three parasol-like structures called chattrasthat face up toward the sky.

Two columns, with lions on top, are carved next to the stupa. The lions peer down at the stupa (which is at the same height as the columns), as if they are watching over it.

This scene could be based off of a real, ancient stupa that existed in the Swat Valley, Olivieri said. "Real stupas with four columns — topped by crouching lions' statues—at the corners of the lower podium have been documented in Swat," Olivieri told Live Science.

One stupa like this was excavated in the 1960s and 1970s. Archaeologists found that it was used between the first and fourth centuries A.D., the same time that Bazira flourished.

_Follow us __@livescience__, __Facebook__ & __Google+__. Original article on Live Science_

https://www.yahoo.com/news/buddhist-sculptures-discovered-ruins-ancient-shrine-133711746.html


----------



## Khan_21

Been to Swat , Kaghan , Galiyat amongst the northern region and I love swat the most . It has a particular magic about it . the areas further kalam like Ushu and atror are some of the most beautiful in the world . Does anyone know when will the five star hotel be under contruction in malam jabba?


----------



## ghazi52

*Reviving Tourism in KP

Latest Chairlifts being installed in Malam Jabba Swat
*
























_


----------



## porris

why the pics not showing


----------



## ghazi52

Mount Falak Sher, Swat, 





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barbarosa

Beautiful falak sher and kids.


----------



## ghazi52

Jahanzeb College, Saidu Sharif - Swat 1970's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Awan68

Does anyone have any idea about the cost of an apple or peach orchard in swat or the cost of land suitable for agriculture in swat.


----------



## Fawad Sadique

Nice scenic pictures and excellent photography. I have also travelled to most of these places. Punjab and Northern areas of Pakistan are beautiful.


----------



## UniverseWatcher

ghazi52 said:


> Jahanzeb College, Saidu Sharif - Swat 1970's


This college is like 5 mins on walk from my families house lol


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand Lake, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Swat


----------



## ghazi52

Malam jabba

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Sawat valley is very beautiful, been there years ago still remember all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

It should rather be Switzerland, Swat of Europe


----------



## Arsala.nKhan

Malam jabba is amazing you can watch starts falling at night !


----------



## RangeMaster

Heaven On Earth...
Jorogo Waterfalls,Swat





Gabina Jabba.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Jarogo Waterfalls, Swat








Gabina Jabba







Malam Jabba







Palogah , Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangeMaster

Mahodand lake,Swat




Trek to Kandol lake,Swat




Kandol lake,swat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Miandam Town, Swat Valley








Mahodand Valley, Swat








Ghatal, Upper Utror, Swat








Mahodand Valley, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort







Mahodand Lake, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RangeMaster

Mankial ranges Swat




Navi Banda meadows




Mahodand Valley




Mallam Jabba

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> marvelous natural beauty



Untouched  by human grabber...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Untouched  by human grabber...



yes govt must be extra cautious while allowing tourism infrastructure on such places

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KediKesenFare3

What's that? 
http://image.prntscr.com/image/3f121ff3664e4a09b27b4f287da245a2.png


----------



## krash

RangeMaster said:


> Navi Banda meadows



This picture is fake.



KediKesenFare said:


> What's that?
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/3f121ff3664e4a09b27b4f287da245a2.png



That's a Pakistani animal. We have them in abundance everywhere in the country. Apparently now they even outnumber the humans living in the country. You can't quite pick it out because it's doing what it does best; sleeping without an iota of care for what it's gotten itself into. 

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangeMaster

krash said:


> This picture is fake.


This picture is not fake.Here is a link to that picture.His other captured pics are here too.

__
https://flic.kr/p/24627302139
.
His facebook and flickr id is Tariq Siddiq Kohistani.His captured pics are posted on instagram,facebook,flickr,500px and google images

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mahodand, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

Gift of nature to mankind

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bahrain Hill, Swat Valley,








Bahrain, Swat







Waterfall In Swat Valley 








Mahudand Lake Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## koolio

Brings back old memories, I went there in August in searing heat but when you arrive in Bahrain and beyond its cool relaxing weather, even in Ushu valley you could see snow capped peaks, Mahodand lake is truly a jewel in crown in Swat valley, unfortunately pics dont do justice, you have to visit the valley to really enjoy the cool serenity of the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## koolio

Just found this heavenly beautiful spot in kalam valley.


----------



## ghazi52

Kalam Valley







Serena Hotel, Swat


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Abdul Basit

Heaven on Earth, Swat, Kalam, Mahodand
Courtesy: Myself

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Swat valley Bahrain. *KPK* .

Want to explore Swat and its divine beauty ? 
Contact us at 0092 322883561 to plan your tours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Matiltan . Kalam after Heavy Snowfall

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kalam.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jabba Ski Resort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Malam Jaba Ski Resort







Malam Jaba Ski Resort this week



















BAHRAIN TOWN

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Solomon2

*IS PAKISTAN SAFE? ALL YOU NEED TO KNOW*​
 *Update 2018*: As security in the country improves, tourism in Pakistan increases. For the first time since 9/11, Pakistan is really starting to be on the radar of the most adventurous travelers ​




_Swat Valley – Is it safe to go to Pakistan?_​
...Swat Valley
For a long time, the beautiful Swat Valley was in the eye of the Western media because, in 2007, the Taliban took control of the region, originating a bloody war and killing thousands of innocent people. Today, the Swat Valley is a peaceful region but you should always keep your eyes open, as it is an extremely conservative place.

In Swat, you may be assigned an armed guard but it depends on the day and the mood of the police. Actually, I didn’t get one but I know other travelers who did. Also, you should know that, occasionally, the area is restricted to tourism without previous notice, requiring a travel permit called NOC. My friend Ihsan from Swat Backpackers is a trekking guide who can arrange it for you....

...In some areas of Pakistan like Swat Valley, Kalash region and even for the Fairy Meadows trek, you get a personal armed guard, for free. Don’t be afraid. In these areas, there has been some real trouble in the past, so they just don’t want to expose you to any kind of danger...

...Except for the dangerous areas, I’ve never heard of any tourist kidnappings in Pakistan. However, just be careful when you travel in KPK province, including Peshawar and Swat Valley. Dress like the locals and, depending on the place, don’t go out alone at night....

...Some areas of Pakistan are extremely dangerous whereas other are absolutely safe for tourists. It’s important to do some proper research beforehand and, if you go to a sensitive area like Peshawar or the Swat Valley, just travel with caution. If you do, Pakistan will reward you with your best experience ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alikazmi007

Ghazi, appreciate what you do for us, in this forum. Been away for a while from my country and your updates such as these and about our infrastructure swell my heart. Hey, if you happen to be around D.C, look me up and lunch on me, bud!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

alikazmi007 said:


> Ghazi, appreciate what you do for us, in this forum. Been away for a while from my country and your updates such as these and about our infrastructure swell my heart. Hey, if you happen to be around D.C, look me up and lunch on me, bud!



Thank you very much.Much appreciated.
Will do some time.


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Swat


----------



## Windjammer

*Pristine outlook of Matta, Swat.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Baby Leone

it should be called Switzerland of Asia.


----------



## Mugen

We should work to make it greener and cleaner! And add other trees that stand out like cherry blossom.


----------



## Great Janjua

Mugen said:


> We should work to make it greener and cleaner! And add other trees that stand out like cherry blossom.


The government is stupid they say plant trees but planting trees is okay but how are they going to cook without no gas obviously wood will be used so government needs to play a bigger role bring gas to these areas so no more trees are harmed you know the locals hate it when they have to chop down trees for cooking but what can they do when government is not providing gas


----------



## ghazi52

kalam swat today

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cleverrider




----------



## CodeforFood

cleverrider said:


>


This Lady is so cool!! Great ambassador!!!
I think considering the kind of geography Pakistan has, it can have some great ski resorts. Some of the resorts in USA and Canada (where I have been to)are pristine(whistler, deer valley Utah, even park city, to name a few...), but if there is serious interest for skiing in Pakistan it has a potential to have great resorts.


----------



## Manahil Khan

Hello Guyz, I am going to Swat next week. I need a drone camera and I found an online shopping site Goto.com.pk where I can buy Quadcopters online in Pakistan. Please suggest me if any other website you know for Quadcopters/ Drone Cameras.


----------



## koolio

Izmis Glacier lake, in Swat Valley looks stunning better than Lake Saif ul Mulook, GOP needs to work hard to maintain clean ness and stop deforestation of the valley.

https://www.dawn.com/news/1489357/i...s-glacial-lake-draws-tourists-to-utror-valley


----------



## ghazi52

Saifullah Lake is just behind famous Mahodand Lake is a mesmerizing lake located in the upper Usho Matiltan Valley about 41 km from Kalam, Swat District, KPK, Pakistan. Saifullah Jaheel is perched amidst the glacial alpine hills, emerald green water, attracts nature enthusiasts from across the country. 

The lake is accessible by a four-wheel-drive vehicle and is often utilized for fishing and boating. During the winter season, Saifullah Lake freezes and covered with heavy snow. However, the best time to go there is in June and July, when alpine flowers like geum, blue poppy, potentilla, and gentian blooms all part of the wild area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Serai village mankial, Swat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manahil Khan

If you're planning to go Switzerland of Pakistan (The Swat). You should purchase some winter collection from oaks.pk which is online shopping website for ladies.


----------



## xyxmt

Switzerland - The Swat of Europe


----------



## Windjammer

*Mushroom Lake is a new beautiful addition to the scenic Swat.*


----------



## Abu Zarrar



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------

